# Werbung in App unterbringen



## Fischkralle (25. Mrz 2014)

Hey Leute, bin kurz vor Abschluss meiner ersten App. Ist ein kleines Spiel geworden.
Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen wie man Werbung in die App einbringen kann.
Habe mal gegoogelt aber ich finde nur Programme um Werbung zu verhindern oder sonstige Sachen, mit denen ich nicht anfangen kann.


----------



## dzim (25. Mrz 2014)

Gibt's da nicht so ein paar Libraries im SDK, die du laden musst? Sorry, kann dir da im Moment nicht helfen, aber vielleicht wissen ja andere weiter...


----------



## mance (26. Mrz 2014)

Google mal nach AdMob (gehört Google), ich verwende das selber. Du brauchst dafür nur ein Admob-Konto zu eröffnen. Die Integration der Lib ist sehr einfach und mit vielen Beispielen auf deren Seite erklärt.


----------

